# comment reprendre une session après avoir fermé ssh ?

## vibidoo

Je savais pas trop comment formulé le post .

Mon objectif est de fermé correctement une application ( snort ) 

snort est installé sur mon firewall .

Je gère mon firewall à partir d'une connexion ssh interne , j'utilise putty à partir d'un windows .

Donc avant de partir du bureau , je lance snort . 

Puis je ferme ma connexion putty (ssh) et j'éteins mon pc windows .

Comment est ce que je peux ravoir la main sur le process snort et l'éteindre correctement quand je reviens au bureau le matin ?

( en ce moment je me casse pas la tête , je reboot chaque matin )

j'espère m'être bien expliqué   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

Peut être (sans doute) je n'ai pas compris  :Smile:  mais est-ce qu'un kill -9 `pidof snort` ne ferait pas l'affaire ?

----------

## thinair

je suis pas sur non plus sur d'avoir bien compris, mais regarde du coté du soft screen...

Tu peux te connecter via ssh normalement sur ton linux... puis tu crée un pseudo terminal virtuel a l'aide de screen dans lequel tu vas faire tourner snort, ensuite tu peux interrompre ta connection ssh et le matin quand tu te reconnectes tu récupères ton terminal screen (et les infos sur snort tourne tjrs dedans) et tu stop snort.

Je veux pas trop dévellopé... si c'est pas vraiment ça ta question...

++

thinair

----------

## vibidoo

Vous aez bien compris 

Ok pour kill -9 

mais si tu peux développer "l'écran virtuel" ça m'interresse .

Car kill c'est assez méchant   :Wink: 

----------

## crevette

Sinon un bon 

```
nohup snort
```

ca devrait etre pas mal,et le matin 

```
killall snort
```

----------

## tecknojunky

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> Vous aez bien compris 
> 
> Ok pour kill -9 
> 
> mais si tu peux développer "l'écran virtuel" ça m'interresse .
> ...

 

kill -9 c'est un peu drastique.  killall snort c'est beaucoup mieux... ou kill -15.

screen est un pseudo terminal.  Il permet de créer un environnement d'une console qui est détachable.  Par exemple, tu peut démarrer une longue compilation (disons KDE pour être maso), tu tape CTRL+A puis C (pour create) et boom! un nouvelle invite bash apparaître.  Installe-le at fait 'screen --help' pour la liste des commandes.

Tu peut donc détacher des sessions et les réatacher ailleurs.  Par exemple, tu démarres ton snort par ssh, ferme la session ssh, part au boulot, établie une connection ssh extene sur ton Gentoo et tu réattaches ta session snort.  Cool non?

Cherche Google avec 'screen session'.  T'en apprendras davantage.

----------

